#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  大量散布廣告

## Baroque Boyce

今天早上逛狼版突然看到…
每個版都有一篇。

兇手的會員資料是這個：
http://wolfbbs.net/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=6806
一口氣發了20篇文章真是不要臉…

這是廣告機器人嗎？
請白牙老大明察！

----------


## Net.狼

你提報時已經在處理
幸好今天有早起
應該還沒太多獸看到(畢竟是18+)

懷疑是廣告機器人+1

剩下的交給牙牙發落

----------


## 狼王白牙

這就是所謂的廣告機器人

謝謝Net.狼的處理以及巴洛克的回報摟

我有時間會改良程式, 盡量不用大範圍鎖 IP 的方式處理, 以免無辜者受害

----------


## 狼佐

Falfcumma<<這個會員在每個版都有貼英文的廣告

圖片看不到 是不是像小洛之前回抱的色情圖片呢?

----------


## 狼王白牙

> Falfcumma<<這個會員在每個版都有貼英文的廣告
> 
> 圖片看不到 是不是像小洛之前回抱的色情圖片呢?


已經刪除了該位會員

並且今天就會研究新的防堵方案

這是色情圖片沒錯

----------


## Baroque Boyce

抱歉…今天又發現一個 =3=

http://wolfbbs.net/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=6866

看來防堵機制需要再改進囉…囧

----------


## Net.狼

這次你提報時已經處理完了...XD 

剩下的一樣交給牙牙發落

----------


## 好喝的茶

好可怕的處理速度XD
外面有廣告機器人，這裏也有防衛機器獸嗎XD(誤)

不過這樣下去始終不是辦法啊，治標不治本。
似乎樂園需要一個更嚴苛的註冊機制才行？

----------


## 星空小克

最好的方法就是對註冊機制下手

我建議可以把驗證碼圖片弄複雜一點

或是在驗證碼上面動一些手腳，如：

1.給驗證碼4位，但卻只要求輸入三位

2.把圖片加入噪點，增加程式識別難度

3.讓要註冊的會員說反話，例如驗證碼是1234，但是註冊會員要輸入的是4321...

或是出一個問題讓會員回答(因為程式是不會思考的)，例如

1.4+2*3=?

2.狼有幾隻腳?

當然最終極最狠的方式還是用邀請碼和會員推薦制度....|||

99.9%不會有廣告機器人...

----------


## cattly

有個叫exhictex的人在好多版放了色情廣告和圖片
請CHECK一下

----------


## Net.狼

已處裡
下課前開一下樂園果然是對的(噴)

----------


## Baroque Boyce

最近怎麼每天都出現一隻…(泣)

我快抓狂了 囧

http://wolfbbs.net/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=6883

----------


## 狼王白牙

今天早上已經處理完畢了

虛擬驗證碼形同虛設, 我們已經不採用這種方式

希望以後不會再看到

----------

